# Reptilian Royals



## Northern

What better time to post on this topic than now, with the wedding of Prince William & Kate Middleton being imminent? (4/29/11)

For those of you who have no idea to what I refer/want to know more, please go to the David Icke site. However, I'll give his contentions in a nutshell:

1. Fact: World leaders are people very often related to each other by blood: European Royalty & American Presidents. Celebrities are sometimes relatives, also, as in the case of Obama & Madonna. William & Kate are from the same sire, about 12 generations back, so they're distant cousins! Their family tree is online currently.

2. Contention: World leaders deliberately inter-marry in order to keep a degree of "reptilian" blood, which enables them to maintain power. The reptilian nature is cold-blooded: a famous quote from Lady Diana is, "They're not human." Another name for this group is the "Illuminati". 

3. Fact: The secret societies that have been active for centuries, such as the Masons & the Skull & Crossbones, have had these same people as their members.

3. Contention: The reptilians' human forms are masks for their reptile forms, which they allow only each other to see (this is called, "shape-shifting"), for obvious reasons. However, there are many pics & videos of some reptilians "slipping" in maintaining the masks. The latest official portrait photos of William & Kate show some disturbing features, such as William showing his lower teeth in a "smile", which is a sign of aggression in reptiles, & his left hand on Kate's shoulder looks very unlike his usual long-fingered human-looking hand. David Icke says that the eyes of reptilians are the most obvious indicators, & there are many photos online of leaders & certain celebrities showing an intense stare, polygonal (rather than round) irises, & slitted pupils (rather than round). Some of these photos have been treated with various lenses to reveal the irregularities more clearly.

4. Fact: The date of the wedding has 9/11 in it. There are many other apparently coincidental factoids such as this, connected to these people, as well.

I'm not the type to believe in UFO's, yet I find the family trees to be compelling, as well as the photos & some of the other data.

So there's a brief rundown of the Reptilian Royal story. Where does fact end & fiction begin?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Wasn't there something like this in south park? 

Or then there's the series V... 

I personally think the idea of lizard people or "Reptilian Royals" is hogwash. 
I'm actually not sure if this is supposed to be taken seriously though :shock:


----------



## Northern

"Supposed to be taken seriously": No, I'm not telling anyone they should take the RR contentions seriously. I said that I found the facts & photos & data to be compelling, & then left it up for discussion. 

Obviously, one can do no research & say "hogwash", or one can do some research & then give his conclusions.

Naturally, it's more interesting to hear from those who've looked into it, then reported back their opinions.


----------



## Lis

I personally think he's an utter lunatic. I have read a book that contained several of his theories and ended up putting it down because I was laughing so hard. For example his idea that the fact William has decided not to wear a wedding ring is because he's a Satanist to me is silly. Both of the couple wearing a ring only became normal during the 20th century so according to that theory every married man prior to that time who didn't wear a wedding ring is a Satanist.
The date only has 9/11 in it if you're American or you write out the date that way. In Britain the date is written 29/4/11 so that theory is only applicable in countries that write the month first.
The picture I'm assuming you're referring to is the picture of them hugging. His hand is close up, horizontal and gripped round her shoulder. This distorts how the hand looks. I have very short, stubby hands which is very obvious if I have them in that angle but if I hold them pointing up then I can trick myself into thinking I have reasonable fingers. As for the teeth, lots of people do that. Are they all "reptiles" in disguise? In a recent photo I have shown my lower teeth, I'm not a reptile in disguise.
Of course ruling bloodlines intermarried, it kept another country from invading your own and it kept the wealth within the family. Look at Catherine of Aragon's marriage into the English Royal Family for example. This secured Spain as an ally of England and lent it protection from France. It was common sense. You go to a town not far from me and tested them all, you'd probably find relationships a lot closer than 12 generations.
Like I said I think he's a lunatic.


----------



## Lis

I'm also very much of the opinion if there was a ruling secret society it would be just that. Secret. Think The Editor and The Holy Jagrafess in Doctor Who with Christopher Eccleston. I don't think we'd know about it especially in this day and age when hiding is so much easier if you know how to use technology.


----------



## Northern

Lis, thanks for the info on the 9/11 deal. I'd not say that because in England, the date is given before the month, the theory is proven false, however. 9/11 stands for September 11, anyway, so it's not claimed to be a perfect analogy. I'm sure, too, that Brits commonly know that USA puts month first, so it's not a mental stretch to think of 4/29/11.

Re: William's hand: the finger length just isn't there. I understand, as most people do, foreshortenng, but I don't see that in this photo. I TRIED to see it. 

Re: William being a Satanist proven by his choosing not to wear a wedding band: I've not run across this contention, & it's obviously false, I agree.

Re: your last paragraph : you acknowledge the fact of strategic royal intermarriages, for wealth & power, yet this fact doesn't do away with the RR theory at all; only if this was NOT true, would the RR theory have no basis of fact to stand on.


----------



## Brighteyes

This theory is a lot like Elvis still be alive or Hitler escaping from Germany and living out his days in South America. Not _impossible_, but crazy implausible. :wink:


----------



## Lis

I seriously think the date is stretching it, I really do. You can make up all sorts of coincidences to match that date, for example a friend of mine posted a thing on his status that 9/11 added to another date equals a date in 2012 so obviously we're all going to die then. We were supposed to die on 6/6/06 and we're still here, thankfully for the people who remade the Omen.
I do because while it may look perfectly straight, his hand is rounded which means certain parts of it, for example the middle knuckles, are closer to the camera than the tips of his fingers. This shortens the whole hand up and the picture is also taken a lot closer than most photos. 
His theory makes it sounds all sweetness and keeping it within the family. They were trying to kill each other all the time and if they wanted to keep a degree of this blood within the family then trying to bump each other off doesn't make any sense. This also doesn't explain the haemophilia within the European Royal Families which suggests extra blood was introduced from the outside. If this theory is true then it is rapidly losing ground as the young Royals are marrying outside of other Royal families e.g. Zara Philips and her fiance. Strategic marriage has taken place in every class system in every country for centuries, not just within the Royal Families. So again that theory could be applied to everyone.
The Satanist one is one of the latest theories on his site.
Personally I prefer the Dr Who theory that they're all Werewolves, I think that's much more interesting.


----------



## Northern

William is a direct descendant of Vlad the Impaler, who the story Dracula was modeled on. (Transylvanian castle-owner who impaled victims & drank their blood & ate their flesh). This is on youtube video, "Reptilian Bloodlines?"

George Bush accused of rape in 2003, woman who filed suit was murdered. Video shows newspaper clipping, gives woman's name.

Many facts can be found just on youtube, including family trees which show remarkable relatedness of rulers/politicians/celebs.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Oh Lord give me strength. Is this thread for real? Calling the Royals reptilian shape-shifters? Seriously? This can't be for real. This has to be a post in jest. 
The link to 9/11? No matter what date, SOMEONE would come up with SOME connection. "It's 8 months plus one day equals 9, and the wedding is being held at 11am - 9/11!!!! ZOMG!!!"


----------



## JustDressageIt

Look! Fingers!


----------



## Henk Plompen

How is it possible people start to think this way?

What went wrong with the education system?
Are people still given biology?
Would the author ever have heard from Darwin?


I will refrain myself from further comments, or I will be kicked for rude post.

Henk
Biologist


----------



## JustDressageIt

Welcome, Henk! Thank you for your input. 
What I cannot get over is the OP posting this thread, then excusing those with refuting arguments due to lack of evidence for their arguments.


----------



## AlexS

Henk, please continue! I cannot think of a time when I have read anything more ridiculous than this thread. 

I first read it over an hour ago, and my mouth is still gaping open and I don't know what to say.


----------



## Northern

For the 3rd & last time, I am not claiming that the royals/politicians/celebs who are all related are reptilians. I'll say again, that I find the theory compelling in the fact of the irrefutable fact that these people in power positions ARE related, & have been & are in secret societies like the Masons & Skull & Crossbones. Also compelling, to me, is the fact that I've noticed the stare that certain of these people have, as well as other strange features, in photos/videos I've seen, *before *others have pointed them out as being reptilian features. For example, I noticed the inhuman-looking hand of William's & the baring of his lower teeth in the wedding portrait, before I saw online that other(s) had also noticed & pointed them out.

Simply ridiculing the idea with no reasons for doing so is, of course, unconvincing. 

JDI, I* know* that there are tons of photos with William's hands looking totally normal; in fact, I have a magazine of another wedding portrait with the smile & hand (right one showing) looking normal, with nice, long fingers, to boot. I had noticed this *before, *so your picture wasn't news to me. The point is that the odd features *aren't always the case *(explained in my OP): posting a normal-looking pic, therefore, proves nothing.


----------



## AlexS

I think he looks more like a horse than a reptile, he certainly has the long face. Maybe it is why we are drawn to discussing him here?

****.


----------



## Northern

http://-mindcontrolblackassassins.wordpress.com

Here's an article which starts with Beyonce Knowles & her alter, S. *Pierce,* then goes into facts such as that Pauline *Pierce*, Barbara Bush's mother, was a disciiple of *Aleister Crowley*, how J.P. Morgan & Chase Bank helped the Third Reich into power, etc. Enjoy!


----------



## Northern

Sorry that the link doesn't work. Try: In Search of Black Assassins, it's a wordpress article.


----------



## Northern

*3rd time's a charm:*

Google: In Search of Black Assassins. Click First item on search result, if it's wordpress. That should bring up an article on same type stuff as Beyonce article. Scroll to bottom, click "previous articles", & it'll bring up article with Beyonce in the title.

correction: Beyonce's alter is Sasha Fierce, not Pierce.


----------



## MaggiStar

hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha

amusing thread ill give you that


----------



## lacyloo




----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wasn't April Fools day a few weeks ago?


----------



## HowClever

Conspiracy I tell ya! CONSPIRACY!! 

Putting on my tin foil hat now. Y'all won't get me...


----------



## lacyloo

HowClever said:


> Conspiracy I tell ya! CONSPIRACY!!
> 
> Putting on my tin foil hat now. Y'all won't get me...


 Can you make me one? :shock:


----------



## HowClever

here ya go :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Pointy tin foil hat! Even better!


----------



## HowClever

We make 'em right, down here in Aussie land. Still a part of the Commonwealth you see. Still ruled by the reptilian queen. Gotta make sure we're protected.


----------



## Spyder

JustDressageIt said:


> Welcome, Henk! Thank you for your input.
> What I cannot get over is the OP posting this thread, then excusing those with refuting arguments due to lack of evidence for their arguments.



Take a look at a few other threads where the OP blessed us with her presence and you will understand why.

There is a beauty in the Horse Video section where the sole purpose seems to be on how to disrupt a thread.


----------



## lacyloo




----------



## Speed Racer

Somebody's cheese done slid completely off their cracker and it's now lodged firmly under the refrigerator, gathering dust and flies.

Do reptiles like cheese? Think we can get them to break cover for some nice Camembert?


----------



## HowClever

Blue cheese? Like their blue blood?


----------



## Speed Racer

HowClever said:


> Blue cheese? Like their blue blood?


Oooh, good analogy, HC!

Y'know, we're_ all _related in some way, being as that **** sapiens hasn't had any outside influences in our breeding. Except the reptiles, of course. Never mind that we're warm blooded_ mammals_ and they're cold blooded _basilisks_ with no way to cross breed.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

It's really not that shocking that people in power are related -- Especially in the Royal System. It's not really shocking or controversial, it's just basic history. 

As far as the numbers goes... if you're looking for something, you can find it in anything. When that movie "the number 23" came out I had a friend who pointed out everytime the number 23 could be found. It was a lot. 

Things like The Masons, The Illuminati, etc are a LOT less exciting than Dan Brown or youtube conspiracy theorists would like you to believe. Since when do we get our compelling evidence through Youtube :shock:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wow, I would hate to be an owl teen and come home after curfew and be faced with that look.
That is for sure a 'if looks could kill' look.


ETA - Hmpf, way cool Owl picture vanished while I was posting.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

My owl! 












Intense Owl is intense. And actually a lizard.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yipppeee, Owl is back!


----------



## Jake and Dai

Speed Racer said:


> Do reptiles like cheese? Think we can get them to break cover for some nice Camembert?


Hmmmm...my husband is a mason and hates cheese. Where does that put him reptile-wise I wonder?


----------



## Speed Racer

Jake, he must be a faux-reptile if he doesn't like cheese. He's just trying to fit in with the rest of the lizards. Think they'll eat him if they find out? Oh, the HORROR!!!! :shock:


----------



## HowClever

Jake, less awesome basilisk, more measly gecko.

No offense meant to your hubby of course, but until he accepts the cheese he just can't play with the big boys...


----------



## Jake and Dai

Now I'll really have to ponder this and see if I can catch him unawares whilst he's in his reptilian form. It could be that the masons are so super secret that he's throwing me off the scent by gagging everytime I make myself a nice plate of goatcheese, crackers and grapes accompanied by a nice cool glass of chardonnay.

It could very well be at the lodge meetings he inhales cheese whilst strutting around in all his scaley spendor.

Why is it always the wife who is last to know???


----------



## HowClever

Call me a convert. Jesus was a lizard too. Photographic evidence of his walk on water....

Or should I say STRUT on water, that is a proud lizard.


----------



## Northern

Spastic_Dove said:


> It's really not that shocking that people in power are related -- Especially in the Royal System. It's not really shocking or controversial, it's just basic history.
> 
> Things like The Masons, The Illuminati, etc are a LOT less exciting than Dan Brown or youtube conspiracy theorists would like you to believe. Since when do we get our compelling evidence through Youtube :shock:


 Thank you, SD, for saying something constructive, unlike the usual bashers who've come on here. I disagree that it's nothing shocking, however; perhaps not shocking, but certainly remarkable! Vlad the Impaler a direct descendant of William & Harry & so on.

Also, aside from unsavory descendants & inter-marriage are the immoral acts committed secretly by those in power, such as the aiding of the Nazis & putting them into new positions of power after the war, PLUS the occult practices of these "elite" with world power as the goal. These are in the wordpress articles I mentioned.

All of this is fact, aside from the reptilian question. My question in OP was, "Where does fact end & fiction begin?", yet the bare facts are themselves very unsavory. 

If you all don't want to do anything but bash, no surprise. A constructive discussion is possible, of course. Also, there's so much to learn about what's gone on behind the scenes in history; it's a shame that those who've posted don't seem to want to learn about it.


----------



## Speed Racer

A 'constructive discussion' about WHAT, Northern? Sanity or the lack thereof of the person who wrote the articles?

The man is a froot loop, and for you to even CONSIDER what he says as intelligent and factual doesn't give me much hope on which side of the sanity coin _you_ fall. 

It's not a secret that Hitler was very much into the occult, so I'm not sure why you think any of these things, except for the crackpot theory about Lizard People interbreeding with humanity, is such a surprise to _any_ of us. Anyone who has a smidgen of interest in historical fact already knows about the corruption, greed, bigotry, hatred, incest, and all the other dirty little things about those in power. It's _not_ _news_.

If it's news to you, where the heck _were_ you when you were supposed to be in class back in high school?


----------



## MIEventer

Northern said:


> What better time to post on this topic than now, with the wedding of Prince William & Kate Middleton being imminent? (4/29/11)
> 
> For those of you who have no idea to what I refer/want to know more, please go to the David Icke site. However, I'll give his contentions in a nutshell:
> 
> 1. Fact: World leaders are people very often related to each other by blood: European Royalty & American Presidents. Celebrities are sometimes relatives, also, as in the case of Obama & Madonna. William & Kate are from the same sire, about 12 generations back, so they're distant cousins! Their family tree is online currently.
> 
> *It has always been this way my dear, go back in history, and see that this factor has always been a part of the royal blood lines. And?*
> 
> 2. Contention: World leaders deliberately inter-marry in order to keep a degree of "reptilian" blood, which enables them to maintain power. The reptilian nature is cold-blooded: a famous quote from Lady Diana is, "They're not human." Another name for this group is the "Illuminati".
> 
> *The reason why Royal Families married within their family lineage, was not only for State, but also to keep their lines "pure" in their opinions. *
> 
> *They wanted their children, who would be part of the royal family, and if a male heir were born, that would mean that the male heir who would be next to take the throne, was of royal blood and royal purity. It was absolutely unheard of, unapproved of - for "commoners" to be in the royal court.*
> 
> *If they married outside of the royal family, many times they lost their "royal" rights. Succesions, titles, heritance*
> 
> *The quote from Diana, has been taken out of context. She was saying that because of how she was being treated by Charles and The Queen Mother herself - for his Adulterus ways. "they aren't human" was because of the response she got from Charles family on the matter.*
> 
> *The Illuminati - is a name given to members who are part of a secret society. Consipirists like to think that these groups are trying to take over the world. *
> 
> *They were freethinkers, who broke free from the catholic way of thinking. They were intellectuals, great minds who gathered together in secrecy...because their lives were at stake if they were caught saying their opinions that went against the Church.*
> 
> 3. Fact: The secret societies that have been active for centuries, such as the Masons & the Skull & Crossbones, have had these same people as their members.
> 
> 3. Contention: The reptilians' human forms are masks for their reptile forms, which they allow only each other to see (this is called, "shape-shifting"), for obvious reasons. However, there are many pics & videos of some reptilians "slipping" in maintaining the masks. The latest official portrait photos of William & Kate show some disturbing features, such as William showing his lower teeth in a "smile", which is a sign of aggression in reptiles, & his left hand on Kate's shoulder looks very unlike his usual long-fingered human-looking hand. David Icke says that the eyes of reptilians are the most obvious indicators, & there are many photos online of leaders & certain celebrities showing an intense stare, polygonal (rather than round) irises, & slitted pupils (rather than round). Some of these photos have been treated with various lenses to reveal the irregularities more clearly.
> 
> **smacks forehead* This is artarded.*
> 
> 4. Fact: The date of the wedding has 9/11 in it. There are many other apparently coincidental factoids such as this, connected to these people, as well.
> 
> I'm not the type to believe in UFO's, yet I find the family trees to be compelling, as well as the photos & some of the other data.
> 
> So there's a brief rundown of the Reptilian Royal story. Where does fact end & fiction begin?


----------



## Jinba Ittai

Northern said:


> David Icke says that the eyes of reptilians are the most obvious indicators, & there are many photos online of leaders & certain celebrities showing an intense stare, polygonal (rather than round) irises, & slitted pupils (rather than round). *Some of these photos have been treated with various lenses to reveal the irregularities more clearly.*


First off, that "teardrop" or "oval" shape the pupil can take indicates that the body is under stress. My friend's son has autism, and when he was younger and they were working through the harder years and getting him through the stress of learning and adapting to his condition, his irises would often take an oval appearance, and his pupil would also go oval. I can assure you, he is not royalty, nor is he reptilian.

As per the bolded, how on earth is this a "supporting fact"? I can use nothing more than a camera, its lighting, and a lens to make your face look like it's twice as long as it actually is. I can also make your fingers look fat, and your teeth look yellow. I can also shoot at an angle that makes your nose appear to turn up and your eyes to be squinty. Does that make you a reptile? Nope. It just means I am clever and can manipulate an image without a computer program. The fact that someone can squint their eyes, stand on one foot and stare at this picture until their eyes dry out and see these magical transformations is NOT science, and it certainly isn't evidence. I call shenanigans. Someone is pulling your leg, and making a boatload of money doing it.

If you believe any of this, I have some lovely ocean-front property to sell you in Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan. Well. It isn't ocean-front NOW, but after 2012 it will be!!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Speed Racer said:


> A 'constructive discussion' about WHAT, Northern? Sanity or the lack thereof of the person who wrote the articles?
> 
> The man is a froot loop, and for you to even CONSIDER what he says as intelligent and factual doesn't give me much hope on which side of the sanity coin _you_ fall.
> 
> It's not a secret that Hitler was very much into the occult, so I'm not sure why you think any of these things, except for the crackpot theory about Lizard People interbreeding with humanity, is such a surprise to _any_ of us. Anyone who has a smidgen of interest in historical fact already knows about the corruption, greed, bigotry, hatred, incest, and all the other dirty little things about those in power. It's _not_ _news_.
> 
> If it's news to you, where the heck _were_ you when you were supposed to be in class back in high school?


Bravo!!

Royals married royals to keep the blood pure. 
Photos sometimes distort irises when there is flash involved - oh noes, we're ALL reptile people!!! Oh wait....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder

Anyone wishes to discuss the DaVinci code??????????


----------



## Northern

Speed Racer said:


> If it's news to you, where the heck _were_ you when you were supposed to be in class back in high school?


 I graduated high school over 40 years ago, & _none_ of this occult/secret society, secret aiding of the Third Reich, bloodthirsty ancestors, et. was mentioned, especially of _American_ Presidents, big business/bankers, politicians, etc. Marvelous if you all were given these facts in your high school classes. 

Also, there've been so many important events SINCE I graduated high school, that I'd've had to have learned about/researched on my own.


MIEventer said:


> Jinba ittai said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, that "teardrop" or "oval" shape the pupil can take indicates that the body is under stress. My friend's son has autism, and when he was younger and they were working through the harder years and getting him through the stress of learning and adapting to his condition, his irises would often take an oval appearance, and his pupil would also go oval. *That's a helpful fact; thanks*.
> As per the bolded, how on earth is this a "supporting fact"? I can...I can...I can.... *Yes, one can manipulate photographic images deceptively. The point is whether in these cases, that was done. One can't simply assume so.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your resorting to calling me "stoopid", MIE, was in poor taste, & of course, would've caused you to lose a debate in high school. Posting the picture with caption WAS your way of calling me "stupid", was it not?
> 
> Why do some of you seem incapable of refraining from resort to personal attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Royals married royals to keep the blood pure. *WHICH blood - the reptilian blood? Again, one can't simply assume that they want to keep the human blood pure.*- oh noes, we're ALL reptile people!!! Oh wait....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JDI, interesting quote; just being facetious? "Oh wait..." Oh, wait, WHAT?
Click to expand...


----------



## tempest

I thought people wore their wedding rings on their left hand. The picture that was posted showed only his right hand. An engagement ring is also worn on your left hand...Unless the British royalty or British in general don't follow the same rules... 

There's no proof of anything in that picture, except that his face is pretty long, kind of like a horse's. And what's to say that he and Kate just doesn't want to wear their rings. It's a choice not a rule.


----------



## Northern

Thank you, tempest, but we were no longer discussing the accusation that William's not wearing a ring means that he's a Satanist, since all see that that's patently absurd. (or any other variation of the argument: right hand, etc.)


----------



## JustDressageIt

Yeah, I was being facetious. Who in their right minds can believe this drivel? The Royal family being reptilian shape-shifters? Really? Arguments like "well they intermarry because they're reptiles!!!!!!111!!!!eleventy!!!one!1!! Your arguments don't disprove that, they support it!!" is just utter nonsense. I greatly dislike the fact, Northern, that you state claims without backing them up, and then dismiss others' arguments because they don't cite their references without your asking to. Apparently that's a one-way street... 
There are milleniums' worth of history behind the whole "royals marry royals" thing... and it ain't cause they're aliens.


----------



## lacyloo

> Thank you, SD, for saying something constructive, unlike the usual bashers who've come on here.


 
Whoa nelly. 


> we were no longer discussing the accusation that William's not wearing a ring means that he's a Satanist, since all see that that's patently absurd


Oh and what she said wasn't constructive nor important? :rofl:
You posted for a discussion, yet people cant even type without being overruled.


----------



## sarahver

Heh, I love conspiracy theories. True, untrue, plausible, far-fetched, fact or fiction I don't care. My mind likes to be boggled occasionally. The Royals are a great source of a good conspiracy theory or two! I am not sure I can swallow the reptilian theory but the rest of it is not far off.

Don't even get me STARTED on what happened with Princess Di. Oh and as for Harry, well he was never Charle's son was he? Surely everyone knows that he was the lovechild of the *confirmed* affair between Princess Di and James Hewitt? Decide for yourselves:









Perhaps Princess Di was just trying to diversify the gene pool a little?


----------



## Northern

lacyloo said:


> Oh and what she said wasn't constructive nor important? :rofl:
> You posted for a discussion, yet people cant even type without being overruled.


 Overruled, no. I said thanks, but we'd concluded on that issue already. Will you stop falsely accusing me of things, please?



sarahver said:


> Heh, I love conspiracy theories. True, untrue, plausible, far-fetched, fact or fiction I don't care. My mind likes to be boggled occasionally. The Royals are a great source of a good conspiracy theory or two! I am not sure I can swallow the reptilian theory but the rest of it is not far off.
> 
> Don't even get me STARTED on what happened with Princess Di. Oh and as for Harry, well he was never Charle's son was he? Surely everyone knows that he was the lovechild of the *confirmed* affair between Princess Di and James Hewitt? Decide for yourselves:
> 
> View attachment 62225
> 
> 
> Perhaps Princess Di was just trying to diversify the gene pool a little?


 Thanks, sarahver, for the courtesy, humor, & interesting pics relative to Harry! Do you know that I've been thinking about this very thing: how little Harry looks to be from Charles! Every time I see a pic/video of him, I think, way too husky, too square, too thick of hair, etc.!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Do people actually think they are literally lizard people? Like in the TV series/book "V"?


Illigitimate children, lies, secrets... those are all parts of politics and upholding an image. There have been many affairs, illigitimate children, etc within our presidential system too. _I_ don't really think these count as conspiracies... they're just the dirty side of how governments (or really -- anyone in the public eye) tend to work. 


Things like "9/11 was an inside job!" and those types of conspiracies I think have no evidence to support them. They have been disproved more than any real evidence has been brought forth about them. 

Maybe it is my generation, but most of us tend to understand that REAL history is quite different from what they decide to put down in your Freshman History text book. Not everything is as clear cut or honest. 

But shape-shifting reptiles and satanic love children are few and far between. It's said that First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt was a lesbian or bisexual though which to some people is right on par.


----------



## AlexS

Northern said:


> Thank you, SD, for saying something constructive, unlike the usual bashers who've come on here.


I don't understand your thoughts about wanting people to be constructive and not bashing - surely you can see that your ideas are a little left field and somewhat odd, and people are going to have a reaction to that?


----------



## sarahver

"The very ink with which history is written is merely fluid prejudice."

~ Mark Twain 

One of my favourite quotes.


----------



## bubba13

Um...


























What more proof could you need?

Also -


----------



## sarahver

bubba13 said:


> Um...


:rofl: 

Oh that made me giggle!


----------



## Northern

I'll admit that I don't recall having read/heard this Mark Twain quote; it's a brilliant one for this thread! Thanks again, sarahver!

Alex, I, for the 4th time, don't aver that the reptilian theory is mine. 

Yet, even if it was, to call me stupid & so on is not a convincing counter-argument, now, is it?

Perhaps you'd like to comment on who Harry looks more like, between James Hewitt & Prince Charles? I am interested in anyone's views, if they'd dispense with the personal attacks.

Bubba, adding those silly mocked-up images doesn't help!  I loff the gecko, btw!


----------



## AlexS

Northern said:


> Alex, I, for the 4th time, don't aver that the reptilian theory is mine.


Obviously, I got that it is not your theory. But you are buying into it.


----------



## sarahver

Cmon Alex, we know you're English! What's your call on Harry, undoubtedly the cutest redhead I have ever laid eyes on in my life. That in itself is surely evidence of his outbreeding. 

Who's the Daddy, Jim or Chuck?

ETA: Northern, all conspiracy theory buffs know that quote from Mark Twain :wink:


----------



## AlexS

Being English, it would have to be between James or Charles, I can't bring myself to say the names Jim or Chu...... 

I have to say James. It's pretty obvious. 

I might also go against the grain of popularity here, but I think that Diana, was a little nuts. She admitted to self harm. She was pretty much a train wreck towards the end of their marriage.


----------



## sarahver

Sorry, my Aussie-isms get the better of me sometimes! So I spose that is a 'no' on referring to Her Majesty as Lizzie and the future bride and groom as Bill and Kazza?

Anywhoo, this has been entertaining but I am off to bed, this little conspiracist needs sleep before grading copious quantities of soporific undergraduate finance assignments tomorrow (no wonder I need the odd conspiracy theory to keep me alive).


----------



## AlexS

sarahver said:


> Sorry, my Aussie-isms get the better of me sometimes! So I spose that is a 'no' on referring to Her Majesty as Lizzie and the future bride and groom as Bill and Kazza?



Yup can't do that, the mother land, also your mother land I think, (Aussie) might take off our heads for such disrespect!

Been nice knowing you Sarah!


----------



## flytobecat

Bubba, Cheney a lizard -IMO not to far from the truth that one.




Wo:shockoeeeeWo:shockoooo


----------



## Northern

AlexS said:


> I have to say James. It's pretty obvious. :thumbsup::clap:.


This may never happen again, so I'm enjoying your agreement with me, Alex! :mrgreen:

The nose, the coloring, the EVERYTHING!

flytobecat: Yeah, those beady reptilian eyes are just chilling, aren't they?


----------



## AlexS

Northern said:


> This may never happen again, so I'm enjoying your agreement with me, Alex! :mrgreen:
> 
> The nose, the coloring, the EVERYTHING!


I agree, it might never happen again! :lol:

Outside of a paternity test, all we can do is guess, and I think it's pretty obvious guess. 

Start talking about Lizards again though and I will be off!


----------



## lacyloo

> Overruled, no. I said thanks, but we'd concluded on that issue already. Will you stop falsely accusing me of things, please?


 _Who_ concluded _what_? I see no concluding going on. :rofl:


----------



## HowClever

Oh, I don't know, I have come to many conclusions inspired by this thread. None of them have anything to do with reptilian royals though.


----------



## lacyloo

AlexS said:


> I agree, it might never happen again! :lol:
> 
> Outside of a paternity test, all we can do is guess, and I think it's pretty obvious guess.
> 
> Start talking about Lizards again though and I will be off!


 About these lizards? 









I actually clicked on this thread thinking Northern had pet lizards.


----------



## AlexS

Lacyloo, she actually looks better that way - maybe she is (sharp intake of breathe) something that should be squished underfoot.


----------



## Northern

I actually clicked on this thread thinking Northern had pet lizards.

LOL! See how assumptions can keep you in the dark?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

HowClever said:


> Oh, I don't know, I have come to many conclusions inspired by this thread. None of them have anything to do with reptilian royals though.


I am right there with you.


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern said:


> I graduated high school over 40 years ago, & _none_ of this occult/secret society, secret aiding of the Third Reich, bloodthirsty ancestors, et. was mentioned, especially of _American_ Presidents, big business/bankers, politicians, etc. Marvelous if you all were given these facts in your high school classes.


Interesting, since I graduated HS in 1976 which was *35 *years ago, and I've known about these things for years. 

Also, there's something called the _History Channel_ and _reading books_. If you're really interested in history, find some factual programs and start reading, instead of believing some crackpot who has apparently forgotten to take his meds. Tinfoil hats, indeed. :?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

It does not sound like the 'expert' being referenced is the only one who forgot to take their meds. :wink:


----------



## Northern

Yah, The History Channel will give me the lowdown.

Speedracer & AB, wouldn't you like to tell us who Harry looks like, between Charles & James? Come on, give us your opinions!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Who the sperm donor was for Harry is truly none of my business.


----------



## bubba13

Given that he's a redhead, I think the answer is obvious.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Who the sperm donor was for Harry is truly none of my business.


Agreed. As long as Charles and his family accept Harry as their own, who are we to say otherwise? Besides, it's not like any of us will really ever know.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I like Bubba's answer.


----------



## Northern

Yup, & denial ain't just a river in Egypt!


----------



## bubba13

If you rearrange the letters of "denial" you get "gullible."


----------



## Alwaysbehind

bubba13 said:


> If you rearrange the letters of "denial" you get "gullible."


This made me laugh way too loud!


----------



## lacyloo

Northern said:


> I actually clicked on this thread thinking Northern had pet lizards.
> 
> LOL! See how assumptions can keep you in the dark?


bahahahaha:rofl:


----------



## Northern

1. There's gullible.
2. There's denial, which may be accompanied by bashing the questioner.
3. In between, there's a learning frame of mind, which seeks sound evidence & good reasons for finally accepting something as true, & when they're lacking, does _not_ conclude that the particular thing is true.

I wanted this thread to be about the 3rd one.

With plenty of fun thrown in!


----------



## Jinba Ittai

One other problem. Reptiles don't bare their lower teeth in a sign of dominance. In fact, most reptiles don't even have teeth, let alone lower teeth. Another one of this clown's "facts" crossed off. I'm really surprised that this guy gets ANY attention for his crack-pot theories...at least alien conspiracy nuts use facts hard to refute - he's using easily checked "facts" that are easily refuted.


----------



## bubba13

Ah, but primates DO bare their teeth to show aggression.

Omigoodness.

The royals are part primate. 

Do you reckon they're descended from apes?


----------



## sarahver

AlexS said:


> Yup can't do that, the mother land, also your mother land I think, (Aussie) might take off our heads for such disrespect!
> 
> Been nice knowing you Sarah!


Ha ha ha... Made me think of this:

Ooooofffffff with herrrr heeeeaaaaaddddd!!!


----------



## Northern

So, bubba, you believe in evolution; that all humans are descended from apes?

I shouldn't've said reptiles bare their teeth without researching it (just repeating what someone else said), sorry. Now, I do know that it's a signn of aggression in primates, & of course, dogs/wolves/coyotes/jackals then the cat family will bare their teeth. (predators).


----------



## bubba13

Well, clearly, some "humans" descended from reptiles, but yes, the commoners descended from the ancestors of other apelike creatures.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Evolution doesn't say we are descended from apes. This is a really common misconception about the theory of evolution. 

That's why everyone brings up the "If we descended from apes, why are there still apes?!?!?!" 

To bring it down to very basic terms, humans and apes have a common ancestor.


ETA: This explains it better than me: http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/life/evolution/humans-descended-from-apes.htm


----------



## Northern

I've done a bit of research now, into reptile teeth: it seems that tortoises & turtles don't have regular teeth (just a couple of horny growths per mouth), but most, if not all, reptiles do indeed have a set of uppers & lowers. They're all alike (no molars plus incisors, e.g.) except for the fangs that some have.


----------



## Dressage10135

I'm still trying to figure out what reptiles have to do with the Royals.. *scratches head*


----------



## Spyder

Dressage10135 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what reptiles have to do with the Royals.. *scratches head*


The same connection they have with earthworms.


----------



## AlexS

sarahver said:


> Ooooofffffff with herrrr heeeeaaaaaddddd!!!


Love Tim Burton. And she is an outstanding actress.


----------



## Moonstruck

Dear God.


...Thats pretty much all I can say LOL


----------



## Moonstruck

Spastic_Dove said:


> Evolution doesn't say we are descended from apes. This is a really common misconception about the theory of evolution.
> 
> That's why everyone brings up the "If we descended from apes, why are there still apes?!?!?!"
> 
> To bring it down to very basic terms, humans and apes have a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> ETA: This explains it better than me: HowStuffWorks "Are humans really descended from apes?"


Didn't ya hear!?! We're descendants of lemurs. ZABOOMAFOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Moonstruck

SADLY I know what northern is talking about. But that's because I have an active interest in the paranormal. BUT that doesn't mean that I believe that the reptilian/alien race exists. Because there is no proof of it. You can alter and pixelate photos and videos.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

NUH UH MOONSTRUCK, BECAUSE LEMURS STILL EXIST!!!!!!11111111one


----------



## Jinba Ittai

@ Northern - Yes, some reptiles do have teeth - but they still don't "bare" their teeth in aggression or dominance. That is more of a mammalian behaviour. Reptiles will use body movements/position to display dominance - head bobs, mouth wide open and head up, hissing, whipping tails, etc. But they don't display their "lower" teeth in dominance. The closest to "lower teeth display" MIGHT at a STRETCH be the open mouth position. And even then, they don't draw their lips back in that position, they just open their mouths super wide.


----------



## Northern

1. JI, would you be so kind as to share your sources on reptile teeth? Perhaps you've owned reptiles?

2. Spastic Dove, you do understand that your evolution theory (humans are descended from a common ancestor, with apes) is opposed to the Bible? The Bible clearly states that God created Adam first, then Eve from his rib, & each animal species separately. (not that I wanted thread to be about creationism vs evolution, but you've presented the evolution argument as fact without mentioning that the Bible disagrees with it.)

I read a bit about Iguana teeth: each pointy tooth is serrated! The author says that they'll open their mouths a bit, thus showing their serrated pearlies somewhat, before attacking.

I think that reptiles can't bare their teeth as primates & humans can, because they don't have the lips to cover or bare them; would you agree, JI?


----------



## Northern

Reptilian Literary Reference #1

How Doth the Little Crocodile

How doth the little crocodile
Improve his shining tail,
And pour the waters of the Nile
Upon each golden scale?

How cheerfully he seems to grin,
How neatly spreads his claws,
And welcomes little fishes in,
With gently smiling jaws!

--Alice in Wonderland, by Lewis Carroll


----------



## Moonstruck

Northern - I'm curious as to what form of protection you think we have against a reptilian race?

Shall we gather all of the swampees and have them "hunt sum 'gators"? 

You and a few thousands people probably believe that there is a reptilian race. BUT WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE? Lol I just don't understand your logic.. You haven't based any solid facts. I personally wouldn't care if I was ruled by a reptilian race because if we were invaded by aliens we'd have a better chance of surviving vs being normal human beings.


----------



## Northern

Reptilian Literary Reference #2

How Doth the Reptilian Royal Grow

How doth the Reptilian Royal grow
His tiered, serrated smile,
And draw back his lips to well show
He's got relatives in the Nile?

How cheerfully he seems to grin,
How neatly on Kate's shoulder rests his claw,
And welcomes little photographers in,
With lipless, smiling jaws!

--anon


----------



## Northern

Ok, I think this is the 5th time I'm posting this: I am NOT a TRUE BELIEVER in the Reptilian Royals; I wait to be convinced, or not! This was explained at length in my OP. 

I've already said, also, that there are 3 ways to approach any issue: gullible, in denial, or reasonably open to possible evidence, solid argument, etc. 

And there's nothing wrong with having fun with a subject, as long as one isn't either gullible or in denial.

Moonstruck, re: your questioning me as to how I think we could be protected, if such a phenom were true: I always find that the only protection from anything is God. Of course, we are to lock our doors, etc., but ultimately, it is God who protects, according to His Will.


----------



## Moonstruck

Dear god LOL


----------



## Moonstruck

But when we try to give you explanations or alternative you seem to be trying to disprove what we offer as valid evidence. And frankly the Bible doesn't have ****e to do with the subject lol I have more belief in DEMONS than I have of some race of alien that is governing the world we live in.. No I'm not at all involved in a god-based religion but demons exist in every culture. If there is a higher power or entity then there is a lower power as well. I study demonology and the paranormal on an active basis and have had personal experiences.

But it seems to me like you are feeding the possibility than curious about it. If you were curious you would be asking questions, not stating poems made up by an anonymous person.


----------



## tempest

Poems are not a legitimate source for anything unless you are doing something regarding literature and poetry itself.


----------



## Northern

Sorry, I insist upon my inalienable (pun intended) right to amuse myself here, & I've shared my poems with the intention of sharing some fun. It's never a good thing when people lose their humor, wouldn't you agree? 

The reminder that the Bible refutes evolution was in RESPONSE to Spastic's presenting evolution as fact, so why accuse _me_ of going off-topic?

Yet now we have a statement from you, Moonstruck: * You believe in demons, & claim to have had personal encounters with such.* Wouldn't you say that this claim far exceeds anything that I've claimed on this thread, since I've claimed nothing of the sort?

However, in the interest of informative discussion, I'll tell you that, from my reading (no personal experience claimed!), the theory of the RRs is that the reptile manifestations & activity ARE on a lower astral plane (already stated in my OP), which makes them akin to demons, rather than flesh & blood reptiles, such as the salamander you find in the creek.

Thus, from your belief system/understanding, it's a small hop to the RR belief system/understanding.

Would people please read my OP before posting, as I'm getting tired of repeating my points & position. If I get too sick of bashing, & there's no "edutainment" as sarah gave us, I'm outta here.


----------



## Moonstruck

Not quite. As there are a possibilty of there being over 20 different dimensions this doesn't mean anything. Plus, I'm not claiming that a royal family is reptilian. Which according to your OP is what you are "believing/not believing" is true. And I think that my belief makes a bit more sense sinse there are so many DOCUMENTED evidence for it. There is absolutely no concrete evidence on a royal reptilian race.

And those poems arent "fun" they're hilariously foolish.


----------



## Jinba Ittai

@ Northern - Yes, I have owned many reptiles. I currently have crested geckos (no teeth, just jaw ridges), and a snake (not sure on her, but I think "hooks" more than teeth). I have own a Sudan Plated Lizard (ridges, no teeth), and tegus (look them up, super cool. no teeth, ridges). I've been bitten (by accident) by the tegu, and it didn't puncture, just left a bruise. I've also been bitten by a leopard gecko (intentionally, little prat), and THAT opened the skin, but it was the tearing action of his head that cut, not his ridges. 

Regardless of the type of "tooth", they still don't bare their lower jaw in dominance. Them opening their mouths just before attacking is because they plan to bite and are opening their mouths in preparation. I've seen the results of an iguna bite - not pretty at all! They could probably take off a human finger, if they had the notion.

But them opening their mouths is still not "displaying their lower teeth in aggression", as Prince William apparently did. If he was sitting with his mouth fully distended and all teeth showing, I might believe that little snippet, but he is just smiling enough to show his lower teeth - perhaps because he is excited about his pending nuptials???





 
This is about as cranky as it gets. No deliberate show of her lower jaw at any point, just an open mouth in preparation to strike. The head bob is the first "BACK OFF" warning.


----------



## Moonstruck

Jinba ittai said:


> @ Northern - Yes, I have owned many reptiles. I currently have crested geckos


Oh my goodness me too!
I have a crested gecko named Yoshi  she is a lavender black & cream pinstripe.

When I first got her shipped to me from Michigan to Florida 









As an Adult


----------



## Jinba Ittai

Eee! Too cute! I have three, but no pictures here at work...I'll dig them up at home and post a couple. They are all under a year old still.


----------



## Moonstruck

Yay! I'd love to see them. Where did you get yours from? I got mine shipped from a breeder.

Welcome to the NEW ACReptiles.com


----------



## Jinba Ittai

We bought ours from a local breeder in Saskatchewan here. They were pretty well tame when we got them, just a wee bit skittish. I love their little feeties. So soft and cute!!


----------



## Moonstruck

LOL "feeties"  I love 'em too and their monkey tails <3


----------



## Jinba Ittai

Does yours hang upside down by her tail? Tungbert does, but Bitey and Spot don't.

(Yes, we have creative names.../sarcasm)


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Northern said:


> 2. Spastic Dove, you do understand that your evolution theory (humans are descended from a common ancestor, with apes) is opposed to the Bible? The Bible clearly states that God created Adam first, then Eve from his rib, & each animal species separately. (not that I wanted thread to be about creationism vs evolution, but you've presented the evolution argument as fact without mentioning that the Bible disagrees with it.)


I wish it were *my*theory of evolution. Then I wouldn't be up to my teeth in student loans right now. It's usually called Darwin's Theory of Evolution -- Not Shayna's Theory of Evolution. Darn. :-(

I didn't present the evolution argument either, I just cleared up what you said about being descendants of apes (a common misconception) in reply to someone elses comment. 

Without trying to make this into a creationisim vs evolution thread, I believe that it's perfectly possible for the two to coexist. It is not my personal belief, but I believe that it is logical if you do believe in creationisim. 

The Bible contradicts the native american creation stories, Hindu, etc. I guess I didn't see the point of bringing up every theory on creation (theological or otherwise) when all I was trying to do was correct a myth about the theory of evolution.

ETA: I also never presented anything as truth. Again, I was just correcting the statement "descended from apes" which is incorrect when talking about the theory of evolution.


----------



## Moonstruck

Jinba ittai said:


> Does yours hang upside down by her tail? Tungbert does, but Bitey and Spot don't.
> 
> (Yes, we have creative names.../sarcasm)


AW! Tungbert is a cute name lol no she doesn't she just like to catapult herself onto my face


----------



## Jinba Ittai

This is Bitey (about 5 months old now, but was 3 months in this picture):



This is Tungburt (3.5 months in this picture):



And this is Spot (about 6 months old in this pic):



And this is Spot's house...we hope to house at least three in there at some point, but which three is still up for debate...



I love my little monkey-lizards!  We only know Spot's gender (male), and do plan to have a light breeding program when they are age appropriate - but we don't know which one of the babies is a female, or even if one is...hopefully soon! LOL


----------



## Moonstruck

Aw well they are adorable I had one that looks just like spot and a flame harlequin. Named them Rocky & Adrienne. Their end was not too happy  my cat got to one of them and adrienne got MBD.


----------



## Shasta1981

Spastic_Dove said:


> Wasn't there something like this in south park?
> 
> Or then there's the series V...
> 
> I personally think the idea of lizard people or "Reptilian Royals" is hogwash.
> I'm actually not sure if this is supposed to be taken seriously though :shock:


I know I'm late coming into this thread but there was indeed a south park episode on this an I think it's hilarious that you thought of it immediately SD! 

But no, I don't think there is a connection or conspiracy here. Just makes me want to turn on south park. Too funny!!

I'm already sick of the royal wedding and it hasn't even happened yet!


----------



## Jinba Ittai

Yeah, we are religious about their calcium intake. I'm sad that yours had a rough fate, but accidents happen.


----------



## Moonstruck

I feed Yoshi butterworms and they're an excellent source of calcium, I usually powder her baby food with calcium d3 every other day


----------



## Jinba Ittai

Do you have access to Crested Gecko Diet? It's got the perfect ratio of nutrients and calcium for them, and it's not that expensive. Our last bag has lasted since February, and it's only an 8oz bag. So between three geckos (albeit small ones), that's not bad. And no fears of MBD.


----------



## Moonstruck

Yeah I've had it before but i like to think that yoshi enjoys the mango taste over a mix of vitamins


----------



## tempest

How do you tell if a reptile is male or female (besides the obvious wait to see if it has babies)? Can you tell by what the colors are?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

tempest said:


> How do you tell if a reptile is male or female (besides the obvious wait to see if it has babies)? Can you tell by what the colors are?


No. Cresties actually grow quite an impressive set of testicles though. :lol: With snakes it's a lot more difficult, you have to "pop" and probe them and even then, you have to know what you're looking for as it's not standard equipment that pops out. I believe iguanas are much the same, but I think like cresties they have more of a physical indication, we had iguanas in school but I can't remember now.

My sister has 3 cresties, 2 tarantulas, 2 honduran milk snakes, 1 hog island boa, 1 carpet python, 1 king snake, 1 gopher snake, and if my count is right, 6 ball pythons (2 normals, 1 pastel, 1 butter, 1 spider, 1 fire). I have a crestie too, his name is Imp short for Impulse, LOL.



















But yeah, she thought her crestie Geishi was a female until he started sprouting an impressive set around a year old.


----------



## bubba13

Northern said:


> 2. Spastic Dove, you do understand that your evolution theory (humans are descended from a common ancestor, with apes) is opposed to the Bible? The Bible clearly states that God created Adam first, then Eve from his rib, & each animal species separately. (not that I wanted thread to be about creationism vs evolution, but you've presented the evolution argument as fact without mentioning that the Bible disagrees with it.)


Is the concept of mastermind alien-reptile-human hybrids really consistent with Biblical principles?


----------



## Jinba Ittai

tempest said:


> How do you tell if a reptile is male or female (besides the obvious wait to see if it has babies)? Can you tell by what the colors are?


As was explained, cresties do grow a pretty honkin' big pair, and sometimes before a year old. Spot is about 8 months old and is visibly male. However, the little pair are still not showing signs either way. However, due to size and head shape, we suspect that Bitey is a "she" (thinner with a narrow head), and Tungbert is a "he" (stockier with a wider head).

With some snakes, tail length can be an indicator - short and fat is usually female, and longer thinner is usually male. Head size and shape can be an indicator as well. Same with the tegus - head size is a good indicator. Otherwise you have to look for the nodes - not appreciated by lizards, let me tell you. Veiled chameleons are one of the few immediately identifiable sexed species - the males always have little hooks on their back legs. 

But unless you do a proper probe, you will never really know. True story - my friend bought a pair of bearded dragons. One for him, one for his son. They suspected that Dreya was a girl because of her more significant size and wider head. They suspected that Eragon was a boy because of the narrow build and narrower head. Well. Eragon now lays eggs on a regular basis, and Dreya hasn't ever laid a single one. **** It's too funny!


----------



## AlexS

bubba13 said:


> Is the concept of mastermind alien-reptile-human hybrids really consistent with Biblical principles?


Great question Bubba!


----------



## bubba13

Although come to think of it....


----------



## Alwaysbehind

That dinosaur looks so cuddly until you look at his eye and 'smile' and then he looks like he is plotting how to eat Jesus as soon as no one is looking.


----------



## Northern

Spastic_Dove said:


> Evolution doesn't say we are descended from apes. This is a really common misconception about the theory of evolution.
> 
> That's why everyone brings up the "If we descended from apes, why are there still apes?!?!?!"
> 
> *To bring it down to very basic terms, humans and apes have a common ancestor.*
> 
> 
> ETA: This explains it better than me: HowStuffWorks "Are humans really descended from apes?"


Anyone can see that your wording was in the form of a declarative sentence. I didn't misunderstand this sentence. Don't make declarative sentences if you don't agree with them. Further, when you give a link to article presenting something as fact, it usually means you subscribe to the article presenting something as fact, wouldn't you agree? If you didn't believe in Darwin's theory, you should've said so here.



Spastic_Dove said:


> I didn't present the evolution argument either, I just cleared up what you said about being descendants of apes (a common misconception) in reply to someone elses comment.
> 
> ETA: I also never presented anything as truth. Again, I was just correcting the statement "descended from apes" which is incorrect when talking about the theory of evolution.


 Then, what DO you believe, SD?



bubba13 said:


> Is the concept of mastermind alien-reptile-human hybrids really consistent with Biblical principles?


 Right, bubba, I do find this to be my most important question on the issue.

I'll start by saying that I think that a better way of putting it is, "Is this Reptilian theory INconsistent with the Bible?", because there is so much that the Bible simply doesn't mention, one way or the other. So, even though there are many references to serpents, & Satan himself is called "that old Serpent", & appeared to Eve in the form of a serpent, no positive conclusion can be drawn from those references. However, perhaps no biblical conclusion can be drawn AGAINST the theory.


----------



## faye

I've only read to page 11 so forgive me if I've missed anything

Start with the accusations that royalty and those decendant from royalty are reptiles. Well I'm decendant from Royalty (albeit rather illegitimate and a few centuries ago) and I'm fairly sure i'm completely human!



Northern said:


> Reptilian Literary Reference #1
> 
> How Doth the Little Crocodile
> 
> How doth the little crocodile
> Improve his shining tail,
> And pour the waters of the Nile
> Upon each golden scale?
> 
> How cheerfully he seems to grin,
> How neatly spreads his claws,
> And welcomes little fishes in,
> With gently smiling jaws!
> 
> --Alice in Wonderland, by Lewis Carroll


Good god, you are quoteing poetry as a scientific source you cant be serious. You do realise that Lewis Carroll was as high as a kite on magic mushrooms when he wrote Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Speed Racer

faye said:


> You do realise that Lewis Carroll was as high as a kite on magic mushrooms when he wrote Alice in Wonderland.


Well, that certainly explains a lot.......


----------



## faye

SR I love your avvie!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Was wondering why I always liked that book.....


----------



## Speed Racer

faye said:


> SR I love your avvie!!


Thanks, faye. I consider it my 'PSA' avatar. Truth in advertising, and all that. :twisted:


----------



## faye

I would also like to disprove the royal blood thing by pointing out the Miss Catherine Middleton is not of Royal blood (not at all on her mothers side and not since the 15th century on her fathers and alot of people in England can claim far closer ties to royalty), infact her parents are both distinctly middle class and 4 generations ago her family were labourers and miners in sunderland!


----------



## Northern

Kate's family "descended" to laborers, etc. for 4-5 generations, but she & William have a common sire 12 generations back; they're distant cousins, once removed. This is all over the web right now, easy to find.

eta: faye, for goodness' sake, I was not presenting "How Doth the Little Crocodile" or the second poem as scientific evidence! ROFLMAO! I was merely _sharing_ this delightful poem, as well as my own take-off on it, in connection with the topic.


----------



## faye

Northern the common ancestor is on her fathers side and was in the 1500's. if it is 12 generations ago that they shared one common ancestor (and there is no evidence of any blue blood on her mothers side) then they share less then 0.05% blood, hardley anything to get excited about!

I can claim a possible connection to minor royals in the 1700, certainly doesnt make me royal (i'm distinctly middle class thanks) and deffinatly doesn't make me a reptile.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Oo Oo Oo *jumps up waving her hand*

I'm decended from a duke!!

Does that mean I have reptile blood? 

Why am I so afraid of snakes then? 

Hrm... Deep thoughts by Jen.... 

:lol:


----------



## faye

MN TIgerstripes, you norty girl. hiding your reptilianniness from us all!!! (_do you like the new word?_)

Hmmmm wonder how much reptile blood you have. I'm off to work mine out!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Hmmm... I should find that old family tree and the coat of arms again. Maybe my particular reptile lineage were enemies with the snake lineage????

Or.... Maybe *I *could marry a prince if I can prove my reptilian blood!!! Do you think I can buy more horses if I'm some sort of Reptilian Royal?

I do like the new word. I may have to use it now!


----------



## faye

Ha! I've worked out my reptilian blood, I'm 0.4% reptile by my reconing.

I wonder who the snakes are maqurading as??

More horses sounds good. The Royal Mews are gorgeous! my dream yard!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

woah, just woah....is all i can say....


----------



## corinowalk

Ok, so having a common ancestor 12 generations back means?? what? 

I doubt I have any royal ties...but if I do...I would gladly trade my reptilianness to have more horses...sounds like a great trade off! 

Oh and Northern, you do realize that you come across as absolutely bat-poo crazy right?


----------



## Dressage10135

corinowalk said:


> Oh and Northern, you do realize that you come across as absolutely bat-poo crazy right?


:rofl: :clap:


----------



## Spastic_Dove

It's a declarative statement, yes. That is what the theory of evolution states. You did misunderstand my intentions in the sentence. Perhaps I should have worded it differently. 

I personally believe in evolution. I can not say it is fact because that is why it is a theory. I do believe that much of the evidence points in that direction. 

On the theological perspective, I'm not sure. I would say agnostic. It's possible there is something out there, I do not know what that is. I do like to study religions. Maybe one day I will answer that part of the question differently. 

I do not believe in reptile people or the vast majority of conspiracy theories.


----------



## Northern

I've been reading more on Darwin's theory of evolution this afternoon; it looks to be very lacking in evidence, so far. (This is not a slam to you, SD; I wanted to read more about it, having had only a superficial knowledge of it.)

You who are saying I'm looking crazy to even WONDER about the RRs: when I'm still just wondering & maintaining a sense of humour about it to boot? 

I'll tell you what's crazy: humorlessness such as I've encountered here, & ridicule of someone who's asking a question, of any sort. 

I can just imagine the huge assumptions & unquestioning lives some of you inhabit! 

This thread had only a few interesting & fun posts, & I expect no more than that to occur. Rude as astral reptiles, hijacking the thread to discuss your captive reptiles!


----------



## Allison Finch

Northern....are you off your meds?


----------



## corinowalk

Oh, I just wanted to let you know that is why we are all even entertaining this insanity...because you are bat-poo crazy for even thinking this is a possibility. 

I am far from humorless. Infact, I have been laughing my oversized rump off because of this thread. Some of the most insane things I have ever read.


----------



## bubba13

What evidence is lacking for evolution, exactly?

Actually, did you hear about the recent scientific discovery that pretty well proves it as fact? They found ancient dinosaur texts--think it might have been a private diary/journal type thing, actually--documenting the changes in the environment and advent of _**** sapiens_.

An excerpt:



> *Tues, May 11, 150,000,457 BC*
> i know why tehy call them ****!!!!!!!! sooooooosososo gay!!! liek dont even have scalez n stuff so weak like lame!1!!11 i liek ate five of tehm today    RAWRRRRRRR
> 
> *Friday, Jan 10, 150,000,455 BC*
> oh crap liek there gettin diffrent. liek less hare n stuff. runnin round on 2 legz liek T.rex but w/ pointy stick(???) things!!1!! i saw tehm liek, stab a valosirapter (sp?) w/ it. CRAAAAZZZZY!!!!!1
> 
> *Monday, Aug 30, 150,000,450 BC*
> hot holy **** its a meteori-


You can tell the dinosaurs were less evolved than we are today because their spelling was atrocious.


----------



## bubba13

Never mind now, I may have to retract previous statements. After reading more on that site with the dinosaur article, I found an excerpt from another ancient text they found:



> I am not entirely sorry to see it come to this state of affairs. Indeed, it seems the only just conclusion. As I, Tyrannosaurus Rex (my surname, of course, meaning "king") well know, my brethren are the rightful leaders and owners of this young green planet. We are, without doubt, the wisest, most educated, and most benevolent. Yet we cannot deny the ingenuity of the humans, nor can we ignore the threat they pose to our way of life. They have been gifted, it is true, with both extraordinary tool-using capabilities and opposable thumbs. Our scaly people have grown old and tired, our traditions and way of life are dying. The strange, scrambling, hairy mammals have out-competed us for resources--they have adapted well in the face of global cooling. But there is one last hope. We may live on yet. The humans are dumb; we are smart. They are physically weak; we are strong. But by uniting in holy union and merging our genetic material with that of the best of the humans, we may ensure a satisfactory future for both of our kinds. And this is what we shall do...


----------



## corinowalk

Is that where the Royal Wedding comes in? Which one is a T-rex?


----------



## bubba13

Well, this is several generations back, so I'm not really sure. What's the generation time on a Reptilian Royal, anyway? Do they live longer than regular humans? And do they have live births or lay eggs? Do they raise their children or let them fend for themselves? Seriously, these are the questions we should be asking, rather than dealing with piddly evolution vs. creation stuff.

I'd guess that the _T. rex_ line comes through William, since his grandmum's the queen and rex means king and all that. There wasn't a _T. regina_, was there?


----------



## corinowalk

There may have...maybe she was absorbed somewhere in the line. Oh and have you seen the queen? Her picture alone is proof positive that there is something very science fiction going on in that bloodline. 

What about the teeth though? I thought reptiles had good strong teeth?


----------



## bubba13

Hybrid vigor only works so well. Then you've got the whole inbreeding thing going on. Couple THAT with the fact that people were originally supposed to be vegetarians:



> *Genesis 1:29-30*
> I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food. And to all the beasts of the earth and all the birds in the sky and all the creatures that move along the ground—everything that has the breath of life in it—I give every green plant for food.


So their teeth aren't designed to eat meat. But reptiles are carnivores. You ever seen a Komodo dragon? Look at that nasty mouth:










It's no wonder part-human teeth can't stand up to the rigors of the gross Reptilian Royal necrotic-decaying-dead-animal diet.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh I didn't realize they needed a special diet? I thought all that tea was there for speeding digestion. *shrug* Learn something new every day! 

I know nothing of the royals but I did have to do a double take on the Komodo dragon...isn't that the second woman Prince Charles married?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Cori, be careful with all that laughing. Laughing too much might be too much exercise and your over sized rump my get smaller and then you will have to laugh with just a normal sized rump.


----------



## Speed Racer

I have ties back to English royalty too, on my mother's side of the family. I guess that's why snakes and other reptiles don't bother me, huh? They's family!!!!


----------



## bubba13

Do you by any chance speak Parseltongue?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Oooo I think I do! At least in my sleep. Ex used to tell me I'd speak some gibberish while I was sleeping!


----------



## sarahver

If you go back to the 1600's my family was related to the Dutch Royal Family! 

If I could choose I would be a chameleon. They know how to party.


----------



## Speed Racer

bubba13 said:


> Do you by any chance speak Parseltongue?


Sadly, I do not. Although I do speak American, so I'm fairly certain my American reptile relatives understand it when I speak to them, even though they're commoners and I'm royalty. :wink:


----------



## BFFofHorses

So I was habing a really bad day. Then I came here......


----------



## bubba13




----------



## Alwaysbehind

Bubba, the only thing that would make that photo more fun is a next shot with a small gator coming up from behind and grabbing his leg.


----------



## Northern

First, bubba, WHAT is your point? Thanks for the laughter - with you, not at you! Plus, wonderful pic, showing the superior intelligence of the non-reptiles! lol!

Second, sarah, the chameleon thing figures into the RR theory: that capacity, in the flesh, of chameleons, to totally change color & whatever else (pattern of background?). Also, I read a bit more on Lady Di's fatal "accident": there's a whole list of irregularities, including it taking 2 hours to get her to a nearby hospital, which certainly raise the question of it having been a planned murder. Only cold-blooded children of The Serpent could have done it, of course!

Thirdly, dinosaurs are compatible with the Bible; I've heard a Bible teacher aver that dinosaurs did exist. This fact doesn't prove evolution, however. How would it?

SD, the stuff I'm reading on evolution's lack of evidence would be way too much typing; perhaps I'll take a stab at putting it in a nutshell later.


----------



## bubba13

Psh.

Chameleons are pretty pathetic at camouflage when compared to octopi.


































Edit: Octopi are also extremely intelligent for mollusks; about on par with housecats. Stands to reason that they might be hybridizing with humans, too....


----------



## bubba13

I would also love to hear about evolution's lack of evidence.


----------



## faye

Northern, I believe that the politest way of putting this is that you are completely off your rocker.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I'd love to hear how you are disproving evolution if you have the time to type it out . I'd be really interested if you could show me what sources you're reading so I could see what I've missed out on (the bible doesn't count. I've already read that).


----------



## Northern

Fantastic octopi pics, bubba!

Re: going into depth on evolution: arguments pro & con, a separate thread needs to be started. I'm sure that you all agree that our hallowed subject must be accorded due respect. 

If you do start the thread, SD, please clarify if the Bible doesn't count because the Bible, in your view, is untrue, or if you mean don't bother to cite it as a to-read book, simply because you've already read its account of creation in Genesis. Thanks!


----------



## faye

good god northern nothing gets on my wick quicker then rabid bible bashers and you are falling into that category. I've no problem with people having a faith and believeing but for goodness sake please get over yourself, there are far more important things in life.

Religious nuts need serious psyciatric help!


----------



## Jinba Ittai

@ faye - do you mean Bible Thumper? A Bible Basher doesn't believe in the Bible, but a Bible Thumper believes beyond all reason.


----------



## Northern

faye said:


> ...1. rabid bible bashers and you are falling into that category. I've no problem with people having a faith and believeing but for goodness sake please get over yourself, 2.there are far more important things in life.
> 
> 3.Religious nuts need serious *psyciatric* help!


1. Not rabid: not hoping that you or anyone else becomes converted.

2. Such as?

3. First, you might want to check spelling of the bolded, if it wasn't a typo. Some don't care whether they misspell, I do understand. Secondly, your presumptiousness is gargantuan, with this statement. Are you the expert discerner of who is a religious "nut", firstly? In your own eyes only, perhaps. Secondly, who IS to decide what "religious nut" needs a "shrink"? (Presuming that you can't be in all places at all times to get the job done.)

Psalm 14: The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God.


----------



## faye

Think it may be a transatlantic lost in translation.

Overhere Bible bashers are Religious nuts who believe beyond all reason and bash people over the head with thier faith in and attempt to "convert" them or "save thier sould".


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Northern said:


> Fantastic octopi pics, bubba!
> 
> Re: going into depth on evolution: arguments pro & con, a separate thread needs to be started. I'm sure that you all agree that our hallowed subject must be accorded due respect.
> 
> If you do start the thread, SD, please clarify if the Bible doesn't count because the Bible, in your view, is untrue, or if you mean don't bother to cite it as a to-read book, simply because you've already read its account of creation in Genesis. Thanks!


I don't intend to start a thread as I was just curious what you had found as far as scientific research goes. I already know the arguments that people have in relation to the bible and it being untrue so that is why I was asking outside of that as a reference. I certainly do believe the bible is a to read book and not sure why you keep being passive aggressive towards me because I am asking for your scientific based rather than theological based arguments. Like I stated before, I think it would be perfectly capable for the two to co-exist and never said the Bible was 'untrue'. 



Octopi are awesome!


----------



## Northern

This thread has become just the usual bash-Northern/insult-Northern thread. **YAWN!**

SpasticD - passive-aggressive? WTH? Just start the thread if you want to discuss it; I'll be there! 

eta: I don't believe in tossing out science, either. Yet, I also don't believe in tossing out scripture. Science is a great thing, when it's not fraudulent. 

I already told you that on the science side, I'm _just_ learning some facts, so I'd appreciate your allowing for that.


----------



## faye

Northern said:


> 1. Not rabid: not hoping that you or anyone else becomes converted.
> 
> 2. Such as?
> 
> 3. First, you might want to check spelling of the bolded, if it wasn't a typo. Some don't care whether they misspell, I do understand. Secondly, your presumptiousness is gargantuan, with this statement. Are you the expert discerner of who is a religious "nut", firstly? In your own eyes only, perhaps. Secondly, who IS to decide what "religious nut" needs a "shrink"? (Presuming that you can't be in all places at all times to get the job done.)
> 
> 4) Psalm 14: The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God.


1) proove that your not rabid, so far I'm seeing a startling lack of evidence.

2) oh I dont know, living, loving, enjoying oneself. heck I'd rate watching paint dry right up there well above "converting people" and believeing in gods that may or may not exist and if they do exist may or may not care.

3) whoopy I have a sticky H key. It should be typed *psychiatric*. a religious nut is someone whos rabid religious nature is offensive to others and who will not listen to a logical argument that contradicts thier belief. I'm not a shrink and my cure for it would involve beating them over the head repetitively with a solid object (yes they annoy me that much)

4) perfect example of a religious nut. I was raised catholic, I went to a roman catholic primary school and even the nuns there where less rabid then you. I believe there may be a god out there but if he cares what I'm doing on a day to day basis then he realy realy needs to get a life. What Zealots don't seem to realise but some of the clergy has is that if you ram it down peoples throaghts all you will do is cause them to run very fast in the other direction.

One rabid evangilistic headmaster was enough to turn my brother away from the church entirely and towards far older religions and to be quite frank more power to him.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Maybe passive aggressive is just your natural state. I don't know. You're certainly coming across that way with your past few responses to me. Or maybe it's just translating that way through text.


----------



## Northern

faye said:


> good god northern nothing gets on my wick quicker then rabid bible bashers and you are falling into that category. I've no problem with people having a faith and believeing but for goodness sake please get over yourself, there are far more important things in life.
> 
> Religious nuts need serious psyciatric help!





faye said:


> 1) proove that your not rabid, so far I'm seeing a startling lack of evidence.
> 
> 2) oh I dont know, living, loving, enjoying oneself. heck I'd rate watching paint dry right up there well above "converting people" and believeing in gods that may or may not exist and if they do exist may or may not care.
> 
> 3) whoopy I have a sticky H key. It should be typed *psychiatric*. a religious nut is someone whos rabid religious nature is offensive to others and who will not listen to a logical argument that contradicts thier belief. I'm not a shrink and my cure for it would involve beating them over the head repetitively with a solid object (yes they annoy me that much)
> 
> 4) perfect example of a religious nut. I was raised catholic, I went to a roman catholic primary school and even the nuns there where less rabid then you. I believe there may be a god out there but if he cares what I'm doing on a day to day basis then he realy realy needs to get a life. What Zealots don't seem to realise but some of the clergy has is that if you ram it down peoples throaghts all you will do is cause them to run very fast in the other direction.
> 
> One rabid evangilistic headmaster was enough to turn my brother away from the church entirely and towards far older religions and to be quite frank more power to him.


1) Foul! The burden of proof is on the accuser! (Law 101!)

2) I told you already that I don't hope that anyone gets converted, nor do I spend any time at all trying to get anyone saved. YOU keep accusing me falsely, therefore! Is that your way of "living, loving, & enjoying yourself"?

3) "beating them over the head repetitively with a solid object": another fabulous example of your "living, LOVING, & enjoying yourself"!

4) Since when is quoting a Bible verse a "perfect example of a religious nut"? If that's your opinion, you're free to "run very fast in the other direction"; i.e., quit bashing me.


----------



## corinowalk

Back to the Reptiles! 

Northern, if you think the Royals killed Lady Di, was she not also born Royalty? Far back and all...not nearly as far back as the new Princess...correct? 

Oh and if anyone cares, I think evolution and creation can live together side by side holding hands and skipping...I guess that just makes me a realist that believes in a Higher Power


----------



## bubba13

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/thread-disprove-darwin-85309/#post1017559


----------



## smrobs

Wow, this entire thing is immensely entertaining. Though I believe that the OP is likely just an attention seeker.


----------



## HowClever

Northern, if so many threads are turning in to "bash/insult Northern" threads according to you, maybe it's time you take a step back and consider that maybe it keeps happening because of what/how YOU post.

Honestly, you come across as a drama llama, holier than thou and basically like you think the sun shines out your butt. Is it any wonder that no one takes you seriously??


----------



## AlexS

HowClever said:


> Northern, if so many threads are turning in to "bash/insult Northern" threads according to you, maybe it's time you take a step back and consider that maybe it keeps happening because of what/how YOU post.
> 
> Honestly, you come across as a drama llama, holier than thou and basically like you think the sun shines out your butt. Is it any wonder that no one takes you seriously??



Oh nooooo HC, it couldn't possibly be that. Everyone else is wrong.


----------



## Northern

AlexS said:


> Oh nooooo HC, it couldn't possibly be that. Everyone else is wrong.


 Thanks, Alex.:wink:

corino, you didn't GO back to the RRs! That's ok, though, the train has already wrecked.

Lady Di, whether of distant royal blood or not, was considered a commoner, & more importantly to the case, was deeply rejected emotionally, & ostracized, within the Royal Family. What to speak, she was chosen not as the true consort to Charles, (since Camilla was the consort), but for the purpose of producing heir(s).


----------



## AlexS

Northern said:


> Lady Di, whether of distant royal blood or not, was considered a commoner,


By who? Her name was Lady Diana Spencer before she married Prince Charles. Di's father was the Earl of Spencer. 

That's not much of a commoner.


----------



## bubba13

Wouldn't the heirs have super-diluted reptilian blood, then? More like amphibians, even?


----------



## Northern

Diana was Charles' cousin from 7 generations back once removed. There are 5 lines of descent, through illegitimacies mainly, linking her to King Charles in the 17th Century. Her father was made an Earl, so she was then a Lady. 

Depending upon your definition of "commoner", she was either an aristocrat, an aristocrat & a commoner, or a commoner.

She wasn't royalty, by birth.


----------



## Northern

correction: Di's father_ inherited_ the title Earl: he was the 8th Earl Spencer.


----------



## faye

Northern Lady Di was exactly that a LADY and was an aristocrat, her title before marriage was _The Lady_ Diana Frances Spencer. SHe was part of the nobility, coat of arms, whopping great inherited estate the whole shabang.

In no way shape or form was lady di EVER a commoner!


----------



## Northern

Faye, I understand that your definition of "commoner" is a person below royalty, the peerage, & the gentry. By that def, you're right, Lady Di was not that.


----------



## faye

Northern what other deffinition is there? The very word Commoner has its origin in the system of The Crown Commons.


----------



## Northern

Your definition is the dictionary definition: one with no rank of nobility is a commoner.

I prefer to keep it simple for handy reference: Sir Elton John is a knight, but I still see him as a commoner, whereas anyone born to royalty is not a commoner.


----------



## faye

A knight is still a commoner as is a Baronet. 
the Titles bestowed during a knighthood are not hereditory, It is a life peerage, essentialy it is like a medal given to members of the armed forces. Being knighted does not make you aristocracy and hasnt since Real knights in shining armour dieds out (circa 17th century) which was when land stopped being awards with a knighthood.

Nobility is inherited and currently the only hereditory peers are: Duke, Marquess, Earl, Viscount, Baron


----------



## Northern

Royalty is either inherited, & then only legitimately, or else it is married into, like Di becoming Princess Di, & her boys automatically Royals, right?

In other words, one can have royal blood in one's veins, as Di had, but if it's illegitimate, one's not considered a Royal, right?


----------



## faye

Not concidered Royal if it is illegitimate, 
noble depends on inherited titles

Lady Di was of noble blood since Earl Spencer (dianas Father) had an inheritable Title. The earldom would have been inherited by the first born legitimate male but all the rest of the children, at the very least they would have been The Rt Hon Miss .......


----------



## Northern

That's what I thunk! Thanks, faye!

I'm wondering if lots of titles weren't given to the illegitimate progeny of Royals, to "set them up nicely".


----------



## faye

Northern said:


> I'm wondering if lots of titles weren't given to the illegitimate progeny of Royals, to "set them up nicely".


Of course they were, right throughout history, it is a beautiful cse of Nepotism.

also If the child was illegitimate and Female Titles were not an issue. A big enough Dowry would secure a noble husband.


----------



## AlexS

Northern said:


> Royalty is either inherited, & then only legitimately, or else it is married into, like Di becoming Princess Di, & her boys automatically Royals, right?
> 
> In other words, one can have royal blood in one's veins, as Di had, but if it's illegitimate, one's not considered a Royal, right?



So then the Royals died out years ago? As if they marry none royals, then they are not pure? So Charles is not a Royal, and so on. 

So who is a royal now? And does that make them a lizard?



there are only 50 million people in England surely many of us can go back to royality - Northern what is your heritage 7-10 generations ago?


----------



## Northern

Why do you ask, Alex? That's a personal question, which you might surmise I don't wish to answer.

Alex, I believe post #201 answers your question.

faye, thanks for the additional info.


----------



## corinowalk

Are you of Reptillian blood, Northern? *laugh* That is the only thing I could come up with to why you wouldn't want to share your family heritige. 7 generations back, all of my ancestors were either in Czech or Ireland. Actually, up til 3 generations there were all there. My mother and father were the first American born in both families. I find heritage to be very interesting. Not sure how one could take that any other way.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Wait....wait. Isn't this ENTIRE theory debunked because William married a commoner? So much for inter-breeding to keep the reptilian blood safe and secret.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern

corinowalk said:


> Are you of Reptillian blood, Northern? *laugh* That is the only thing I could come up with to why you wouldn't want to share your family heritige.


 Not that I know of. I'd like to know why Alex cares to know, although thanks for sharing, corino.



JustDressageIt said:


> Wait....wait. Isn't this ENTIRE theory debunked because William married a commoner? *So much for inter-breeding* *to keep the reptilian blood safe and secret*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 JDI, not so fast! The information on that is that the RRs NEED infusions of non-reptilian dna to enable them to keep their human appearances (Nordic dna preferred).


----------



## ptvintage

Northern said:


> Not that I know of. I'd like to know why Alex cares to know, although thanks for sharing, corino.


 
Obviously she wants to know to determine if you are descended from the reptile blood. Perhaps you are one of them, and someone started to question why you needed so many heated blankets, so you started this thread to cast doubt on the possibility so you could continue your reptilian ways. 

You're trying to throw everyone off your own trail! (tail?)!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Well I must say whether there are lizard people or not this thread has been pretty entertaining to read. 

I'm now wondering if I need to join ancestry.com and find out if I have any reptiles in my background:think:


----------



## Northern

ptvintage said:


> *Obviously* she wants to know to determine if you are descended from the reptile blood. Perhaps you are one of them, and someone started to question why you needed so many heated blankets, so you started this thread to cast doubt on the possibility so you could continue your reptilian ways.
> 
> You're trying to throw everyone off your own trail! (tail?)!


Now a second person who's given Alex's reason for asking me about my ancestry. The fair thing to do is to let her answer for herself.

Plus, I don't see that her reason, as you stated it, is obviously that at all.

Now, ptvintage, I have a question for you: are you serious, or are you joking, as to Alex's reason for asking about my ancestry?

Since everyone who's posted has bashed the idea of the RRs straightaway, your & corino's reason for Alex asking would show a total about-face of at least three of your beliefs! Curious!


----------



## Lis

It's called sarcasm, just making sure you know that.

My cat can practically dislocate her jaw when she yawns, sure of it since no other cat I've met can open their mouth as wide as she can. Maybe it's not just humans that have reptile blood. Always knew these bloody cats were up to something.


----------



## tempest

Cats are out to take over the world. Their purr isn't the vibration of their vocal chords it's the sound that their radio transmissions make when they send information to their home planet...That's according to Garfield anyway. There was a Garfield and Friends episode on it, but I don't know which one it is.


----------



## Lis

Wouldnt surprise me. Sheep are in on it too, sneaky things. My friend's got one that will deck anyone she can and made my big dog stop dead in terror by lifting a hoof. The RRs are in league with cats and sheep, abandon planet!!


----------



## tempest

Along with the sheep, you have to think about the seagulls. The must too must be in on it.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

"Mine mine mine mine" Of course the seagulls are in on it! 

Don't forget chickens! Heck they're related to dinosaurs!


----------



## HowClever

MN Tigerstripes said:


> "Mine mine mine mine" Of course the seagulls are in on it!
> 
> Don't forget chickens! Heck they're related to dinosaurs!


Only if you believe in dinosaurs....:lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Of course I believe in dinosaurs! Didn't you see the exert from T. Rex's speech earlier in the thread? That's hard evidence!


----------



## HowClever

That....and the fossils...


----------



## equiniphile

I think the only thing I've learned from this thread is that I want a crested gecko. JI, they are too cute!

I have to say, this thread gave me my dose of laughs for the next year.


----------



## AlexS

Northern said:


> Now, ptvintage, I have a question for you: are you serious, or are you joking, as to Alex's reason for asking about my ancestry?
> 
> Since everyone who's posted has bashed the idea of the RRs straightaway, your & corino's reason for Alex asking would show a total about-face of at least three of your beliefs! Curious!


Northern my believes certainly have not shown a total about face. I would be admitting myself into a hospital if I believed any of this nonsense.


----------



## OurLizardsHope

LOL. I just read the first page of this. I can't believe how long this topic is :shock:

I wish it were true, because that would be super cool,
but I don't think it is. 

We learned in school that Europen royals would marry their cousins on
purpose to keep the line pure and prevent wars...so I don't think it has anything to do with lizards.


----------



## equiniphile

Oh God, not this again....:rofl:


----------



## Bobby Lee

Just started reading this thread, I got to about page 5 or something. 
Many years ago I went to one of 'the son of gods' (david ikes) lectures. It was free, I really had nothing better to do at the time, so I went with a friend. The guys talks rubbish and I think he's really creepy to. I just sat there with my mate sniggering. Much like I remember the prenatal lectures I went to, and sniggered at every rude word, my wife was kicking hell out of me under the chairs.
Anyway in my view the lecture was far to long and the humour had worn off by about half way. But me and my mate sat through the rest of the lecture bored to tears. And being English thought it would be rude to leave half way through. 
Your usual crowd were there, conspiery theorists, new age hippies, dope smokers, and hecklers.
I don't think David Ickes nuts though. He's just making a living trying to do an L Ron Hubbard (Scientology). But the people that believe that drivel are completely barking mad.


----------



## Bobby Lee

This whole royal blood debate anyway. 

I'm not an expert at this but Willam the conqueror would not have been royal blood right? And didn't the old dynasty kind of get taken out of the royal line or whatever. Doesn't that single fact destroy the whole stoopid theory?
So you can only believe this junk if you disbelieve the history books. I dunno I wasn't paying to much attention in history class.

I think ike just nicked most of his ideas from V in the 80's. Remember that anyone?


----------



## tom holmes

I highly doubt there exists any two Barbara Bush pics that match Aleister Crowley better. These pics are from a recent Parade magazine cover and article.


----------



## tom holmes

Marvin Pierce is not the paternal Father of Barbara Bush or Grandfather of her five children, Alexander (Aleister) Crowley has been since the day of her conception in early September, 1924. This 1800's looking picture completely proves that Barbara Bush shares no resemblance with her legal Father, Marvin Pierce.


----------



## tom holmes

Barbara's father, Aleister Crowley died in 1947 at 72 and her mother in 1949 at 53. Pauline Robinson Pierce was killed in a car accident. Barbara carried the Crowley genes absolutely over her mother's.


----------



## tom holmes

From middle age to elderly, Barbara Bush looks exactly like her real father, Aleister Crowley and nothing like the man who raised her, Marvin Pierce. These two pictures and Pauline's trip to France in 1924 confirm Barbara's real paternity.


----------



## HowClever

:shock::shock:Good God, it's back!


----------



## tom holmes

Aleister Crowley was 10-12 years old and his daughter Barbara Bush, 5-7. In these images the nose is very similar with the face and eyes showing that same match that continued through to adulthood.


----------



## tom holmes

Barbara Bush has looked like her real father, Aleister Crowley through every stage of her 87 years and counting.


----------



## tom holmes

Here is Marvin Bush and his Grandfather, Aleister Crowley. Marvin is the fourth youngest and youngest boy. Crowley (in the middle) was 35 years old. *Their noses are similar*.


----------



## tom holmes

At some point the story of Barbara's mother being in France with Crowley in the summer and fall of 1924 reached the internet and that's what motivated the elderly photographic comparisons. In the last two months I looked at many images of these two people and several Bush offspring and proved that Aleister and Barbara are in fact father and daughter.


----------



## tom holmes

Aleister Crowley was born in 1875 and Jenna Bush in 1981. Crowley could be Jenna's Great Grandfather. A good indicator of blood relations comes from comparing the eyes.


----------



## HowClever

Because they have similar noses right?


----------



## HowClever

OH MY GOD! They're all related!!


----------



## tom holmes

There's an uncanny resemblance between a kid Crowley and Marvin Bush as a young man.


----------



## tom holmes

The close-ups reveal that Marvin Pierce had dead squinty eyes while Barbara and Crowley's were buldging. Barbara Bush looks nothing like the man who raised her in any typical way that would demonstate paternity. Her face and eyes match with Aleister Crowley.


----------



## Missy May

And, they also brought hemophilia on themselves.

But, just to be realistic, the genetic relationship past 2nd cousins is negligible.


----------



## tom holmes

*Here's an awesome split from another poster. Barbara's eyes are oriented correct, while Crowley's are reversed*.


----------



## HowClever

OH MY GOD! Let it die! Please!


----------



## tom holmes




----------



## tom holmes

A wrinkly old Barbara Bush matches perfectly to a young Aleister Crowley.


----------



## Speed Racer

There are a _*lot*_ of people who look like others and yet aren't related. We're a closed ecological system. It stands to reason that we only have so much genetic diversity.
_
Everyone_ has doppelgangers and looks like someone else. Your 'proof' is no proof at all. Whackadoodle.


----------



## Muppetgirl




----------



## tom holmes

Speed Racer said:


> There are a _*lot*_ of people who look like others and yet aren't related. We're a closed ecological system. It stands to reason that we only have so much genetic diversity.
> 
> _Everyone_ has doppelgangers and looks like someone else. Your 'proof' is no proof at all. Whackadoodle.


You inserted an excuse. Excuses are for losers. The story of Barbara Bush being conceived with Crowley as the father came a long time before these images were put together. The story and the image comps corroborate each other perfectly. *Show me one example like you've seen in these comps. Two people looking alike throughout their entire lives...and the rumor that they were related. I know you can't*.


----------



## tom holmes

Pauline apparently had an adventurous side, which would explain how a woman 90 years ago could just take off and do what she wanted. The wiki page was deleted two years after the blog entry. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauline_Robinson

This link provides a better understanding on how Crowley and Pierce may have met up to conceive Barbara. nourishing obscurity » Pauline Pierce and Aleister Crowley

Cannonfire


----------



## tom holmes

If this type of resemblance is possible for those who ARE NOT RELATED, then we are dealing with one of the most bizarre coincidences of paternity.


----------



## tom holmes

tom holmes said:


> If this type of resemblance is possible for those who ARE NOT RELATED, then we are dealing with one of the most bizarre coincidences of paternity.
> 
> http://s1312.photobucket.com/user/f...7-4690-a4d4-d3621793624f_zps1b644fb9.jpg.htmlhttp://s1312.photobucket.com/user/f...c-4d62-bda3-264b54d5cdf2_zps0508a42d.jpg.htmlhttp://s1312.photobucket.com/user/f...9-45e0-89e5-41f717a32992_zps312048f8.jpg.html


----------



## Poseidon

Ok, Tom, I have an honest question because I've seen this often: Were you just Googling away and happened upon this thread, so you joined this forum and then this particular conversation?

This has happened before on some of the most bizarre topics (this being the most bizarre in my memory, personally) where a user joins and their posts have ONLY been in that topic and when the thread dies, they disappear with it. I've just never cared to ask before because most of the people are not as passionate about Barbara Bush's parents as you appear to be.


----------



## tom holmes

Poseidon said:


> Ok, Tom, I have an honest question because I've seen this often: Were you just Googling away and happened upon this thread, so you joined this forum and then this particular conversation?
> 
> This has happened before on some of the most bizarre topics (this being the most bizarre in my memory, personally) where a user joins and their posts have ONLY been in that topic and when the thread dies, they disappear with it. I've just never cared to ask before because most of the people are not as passionate about Barbara Bush's parents as you appear to be.


Yes. It's not a bizarre topic at all.


----------



## tom holmes

Crowley and Bush not only share the same eyes, but a pointed chin to boot.


----------



## tom holmes

Call Mom, the internet is doin' it again. Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley lookalike from children, to young adults, to wrinkled oldies. Note that her nose was narrow in the 40's, like Crowley's remained throughout his life.


----------



## Northern

What a kick to see some intelligent contributions to my olde reptilian royales thread; thanks, tom holmes! 

I had read about BB being AC's daughter, & these pics certainly are convincing!


----------



## COWCHICK77

After skimming this thread I feel like I watched an all weekend marathon of the Maury Povich Show.

"You ARE the father of Barbra Bush!!!"


----------



## Northern

Wait a minute: if BB is AC's daughter, then Dubya is AC's grandson! I guess that's not so odd, if one scratches the surface!


----------



## Poseidon

tom holmes said:


> Yes. It's not a bizarre topic at all.


I've certainly never seen anyone care so much about Barbara Bush's parents. May I ask WHY you seem to care so much?


----------



## Speed Racer

Because he's like a dog with one old, very tired bone that he won't let go of for some reason.

Northern, if you think Tom has provided 'intelligent contributions', you must not get out much.

I stand by what I posted earlier; we're a CLOSED ecological system. There will be those who are _not_ closely related who look as if they are. Doesn't make it all a big nefarious plot, or someone trying to hide their actual parentage.

Go find your other conspiracy theorist friends, please. Nobody here, except for maybe the OP, thinks you have any validity.


----------



## tom holmes

Northern said:


> Wait a minute: if BB is AC's daughter, then Dubya is AC's grandson! I guess that's not so odd, if one scratches the surface!


Barbara Bush and potentially her Grandmother, Emily Crowley. I don't know for sure if it's true, but appears to be.


----------



## tinyliny

Tom,

What is your personal investment in all this? Are you related to the parties under scrutiny here?


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Maybe The Reptilian Forum or Other Pets is a better place to discuss :rofl:


.


----------



## Allison Finch

Tom, you have a very strange obsession.


----------



## Chokolate

Um, what is all this trying to prove in any case?


----------



## Northern

Speed Racer said:


> Because he's like a dog with one old, very tired bone that he won't let go of for some reason. *Charming of you to resort to insults, SR!*
> 
> Northern, if you think Tom has provided 'intelligent contributions', you must not get out much. * I should accept your posts as the intelligent contributions, instead?*
> 
> Go find your other conspiracy theorist friends, please. Nobody here, except for maybe the OP, thinks you have any validity.


SR, don't presume to tell someone posting on a thread to stop posting! It's an inappropriate attempt at censorship, since you don't have the authority to do so, aside from its being rude.


----------



## LadyDreamer

Quick someone repost the same six pictures again and say we MUST believe them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

but, you MUST!


----------



## tom holmes

The wedding portrait closeup depicts the exact same resemblance as the elder, but excludes her exploding nose that happened with age. It matches Crowley's narrow snout.


----------



## tom holmes

This resemblance is eternal because they are father and daughter, Crowley and Bush that is.


----------



## tom holmes

tom holmes said:


> Barbara Bush and potentially her Grandmother, Emily Crowley. I don't know for sure if it's true, but appears to be.


Barbara looks a lot like Grandma Crowley. They got their beady eyes from Emily Crowley.


----------



## tom holmes

Even as a child, Barbara Bush has the exact same lips, eyes, and steely stare as her father, Aleister Crowley. It will always come back to the eyes and how they match throughout their entire lives. Only with the finfamous are so many comps like these possible.


----------



## alexischristina

I think people get it... they look alike. I really don't understand this thread :lol: I thought about asking for a recap but looking at some of the conversation I'm not sure anyone would be willing to bite...


----------



## tinyliny

alexischristina said:


> I think people get it... they look alike. I really don't understand this thread :lol: I thought about asking for a recap but looking at some of the conversation I'm not sure anyone would be willing to bite...


God forbid!


----------



## alexischristina

tinyliny said:


> God forbid!


Sorry! Sorry! :lol:


----------



## Darrin

I'm not sending you a Xmas card now Alex!


----------



## tom holmes

Barbara Bush, at forty one and five years old render the same facial features, especially the eyes with her bio-dad, Aleister Crowley, who should be in his sixties here.


----------



## tom holmes

Here is yet another perfect match harking back to the early 60's. Dorothy was born in 59, making Barbara around 38 years old.


----------



## Muppetgirl




----------



## Muppetgirl

Mr Holmes - what is your angle here with these posts? What is the payoff for trying to prove someone's paternity??? A DNA test is the only conclusive way....


----------



## Golden Horse

I think must of overdosed on morphine last night, I appear to be hallucinating!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Well, I hope you brought enough for everyone, GH! No fair not sharing!


----------



## tom holmes

Another near perfect comp spanning drastic ages differences.


----------



## Golden Horse

Speed Racer said:


> Well, I hope you brought enough for everyone, GH! No fair not sharing!


Sorry, hanging on to the good stuff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai

I think it's pretty safe to say this thread has run it's course and all valuable input about the Bush family tree has been discussed to it's fullest. 

Say goodnight Barbara!


----------

